# Should Aspen...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

be on fluids?? His BUN/CREA came back 8 and his creatinine came back a bit high at 2.1. I've read that dogs with a BUN/CREA of higher than 80 need fluids. I don't know if Aspen's is just 8 or does it mean he's at 80?


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Actually, I thought BUN levels only reached 25-29 (depending on your lab)...I don't know anything about a level 80 BUN. Dogs on a high-protein/raw diet typically show higher BUN (and creatine) numbers, though, do they not? I know when humans have BUN tests ran, they aren't supposed to eat proteins for at least 24 hours beforehand. Did you fast him before the tests were ran?

RawDietBloodwork

^ That site might be helpful for you, though. It explains the link between differences in normal ranges on kibble-fed dogs and what the normal ranges turn into for raw-fed dogs.

http://csl.stanford.edu/~trish/4-Lab-Test-Reading.pdf

^This is a PDF from the Stanford site for dogs and cats and lists the ranges of various blood work values...their BUN levels only go to 25, so again, I'm not sure about the 80 thing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes he was fasted for 16-17 hours.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

On my lab work that I just got back last week for Cayenne BUN/Creatinine is normal between 4-27, Hope this helps out.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> On my lab work that I just got back last week for Cayenne BUN/Creatinine is normal between 4-27, Hope this helps out.


I guess that would mean that Aspen is in the normal range right? His was done in-house, should I have sent it off to the lab? Does it make a difference?

ETA: So I guess Aspen's would be 8 not 80.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I think vets actually prefer to do it in-house because sending it off to a lab can take extra days and the levels can shift in the days-to-a-week that it can take a lab to process it and get it back, so the results aren't accurate to that day. I know my vet sends Mrowmrow's blood work off to a lab because he needs a more advanced panel because they're worried about kidney issues, and if they are worried about something that their clinic isn't equipped to test then they'll send it out. Chip had a normal CBC done last time and it was in-house...unless your vet is worried about his creatine levels (since the BUN really seems to be normal), I personally wouldn't have an extensive panel done. The "normal range" really does vary lab to lab; notice that the PDF's low was 6 and whiteleo's lab work's low was 4. I have read 7 (and I believe 8 if my memory is serving me correctly) as being a low, too. Have you called your vet and asked what their BUN range is? They should be able to tell you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mokapi said:


> I think vets actually prefer to do it in-house because sending it off to a lab can take extra days and the levels can shift in the days-to-a-week that it can take a lab to process it and get it back, so the results aren't accurate to that day. I know my vet sends Mrowmrow's blood work off to a lab because he needs a more advanced panel because they're worried about kidney issues, and if they are worried about something that their clinic isn't equipped to test then they'll send it out. Chip had a normal CBC done last time and it was in-house...unless your vet is worried about his creatine levels (since the BUN really seems to be normal), I personally wouldn't have an extensive panel done. The "normal range" really does vary lab to lab; notice that the PDF's low was 6 and whiteleo's lab work's low was 4. I have read 7 (and I believe 8 if my memory is serving me correctly) as being a low, too. Have you called your vet and asked what their BUN range is? They should be able to tell you.


Since Aspen's BUN is 8, I don't know if it's high or not. I just know it's 1 higher than last time. He usually shifts from 7-8 and back to 7. I need to ask his doctor what our ranges are.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It would seem that Aspens levels are perfectly normal and healthy, yes it is a 8 not 80


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, now I'm confused. In his results there is a BUN and a BUN/CREA result. What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the BUN/CREA the ratio test, and the BUN test is a stand-alone?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mokapi said:


> Is the BUN/CREA the ratio test, and the BUN test is a stand-alone?


Yes it is.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

As you're talking about raw fed dogs and their bun and crea levels already, I thought I'd add Mollies results in for extra reference. I received her results this morning and they are slightly elevated as well. (My vet obviously uses a different scaling system though and there isn't a bun/crea ratio).

BUN 34mg/dL (normal 7 - 27)
CREA 1.7 mg/dL (normal 0.5 - 1.8)

Note: Mollie was not fasted (I didn't know she'd be having tests that day), and she was very highly stressed. 

Looking at what Mokapi said, and I think Natalie mentioned it somewhere, this is normal in raw dogs, so I guess I don't have to panic that shes dying.

Just wanted to add more results for anyone else who may be searching for info on this.


----------

